# Portage mit sets Unterstützung

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe hier was von einer Portage Version mit sets Unterstützung gefunden:

http://linamh.mars.arge.at/wiki/Lightscribe

dann soll sowas gehen:

```

emerge -av @lightscribe

```

bei mir bringt das aber nur:

```
emerge -av @lightscribe

!!! '@lightscribe' is not a valid package atom.

!!! Please check ebuild(5) for full details.
```

Ich habe:

```
emerge portage -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.17  USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-python3) (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 0 kB

```

G. R.

----------

## Evildad

Ist ab Portage 2.2 drin.

Näheres: hier

Beispiel: hier

----------

